# Sweet Pea oppions please



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok NOT good pictures at all and I am just getting her use to me handling her legs and such. So she isn't set up correctly. I got her once to level out but she is stubborn! I didn't get the picture fast enough and she went back to her normal stance.

Anyway here is what i have. Just give me your honest oppions. (if she is under height I would like to show her).

If not I will sell her and keep a doe kid OR buy a new doe.









She wouldn't let me get her legs farther out in front -argh


If she would level out she would look less steep in the rump


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I just think she is adorable - but I know nothing about judging!


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't know if it's just the picture but she looks almost bow-legged. 

I love her though! She is just soo adorable!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

did you click for larger pictures? 

She doesn't let me set her legs right so I know that I have to work on her with that.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

don't feel bad Stacey, my goats don't let me set their legs either!!


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

i like her. i don't think she is bow legged i think she does toe out on her right front foot & that can be fixed once she lets you set her legs better. the only thing i would like to see is a longer neck on her. other than that i like her.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks for your oppion fritzie. 

And if I can get someone else to take the pictures that would help to because the angle is bad. 

So do you think if she was clipped her neck would look longer? she is chunky girl! I noticed that when I got pictures of her before I bought.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

honest answers from people are appreciated!

I am getting Bandit today. And I hope he will help with the steep rump. From all I remember his three kids this spring look realy nice in that area. Kari especially. 

I will get pictures of him possibly if he isn't to stinky!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I loved your kids from last year so I bet they will look good this year also!!! Good luck with him.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

clipping will make it look a little longer. also when you get her set up pull her head up a little & out & that will help also.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

i tried to edit my aother post but couldn't so i wanted to say also that if you put your fingers on her back & scratch it usually will make them go down & that to will make her rump look better.


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

I like her. She has great length of body. Topline isn't too bad, escutcheon is not spectacular but is good enough. Of course, her udder is the most important thing, really. Do you have a pic of Bandit's dam's udder? You really should show her. There are plenty of good shows around here  I can give you some names if you feel so inclined.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she dislikes the collar and kept laying down on me! So that is why her neck is that way. But I will work on her with it.

yes you can pass on information about shows. If I can't get her in it I want to at least see about going to it to watch. 

Her height is my biggest issue. From my quick tries she looks to be right at 22" which is the max. So if i am off by a little bit she could be over.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Stacie, Really she is pretty straight. yes she does toe out a little on the front leg, but that could also be a hoof trimming.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

bad goat mama I am - they all need trimmings! I will work on that this weekend quite possibly.

oh and it is good to know that you all think she is pretty level.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Horses I know- goats- well I keep appling the horse standards to them. So for what it is worth- I think she's as cute as can be.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I think her topline is fine, she has good body capacity, her rump is steep but setting those legs back would help(if she would cooperate :wink: )

I love her coloring, she's so pretty


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I am not sure how much putting her legs back would help with her steep rump but one could always hope  

Thanks for all the feed back. I will have to work with her more and then see if being more cooperative makes her a "better" over all looking goat.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

stacy you will be surprized how different they can look when set up right. it is very hard to get them to cooperate tho.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

TELL ME ABOUT IT!!! haha.


Not giving up though, we have made GREAT progress to even get to those pictures


----------

